
Ask HN: IT pipeline for producing a high-budget film without any shooting? - DrNuke
Hello, High-budget cinema is the least reproducible art these days because masses have little money, no crew, no actors and no tools. Is there a virtual pipeline out there aka a collection of software packages aimed at producing a high-budget, mainstream (no-cartoonish a la Disney) film without any shooting or writing? Can you try and win and Oscar prize for best film entirely from your basement in 2018? Thanks!
======
thexa4
You can make high quality 3d animated movies in your basement but if you're
alone and have no assets at all it will take a very long time.

Free software we've used to make short films include: Blender (3d modeling),
DaVinci Resolve (editing), DaVinci Fusion (effects), Google Docs (writing),
Audacity (audio effects / cleanup), Gimp (still editing)

There are people that create short films in 48 hours on their own, with
smartphone cameras and can achieve pretty good results. If you're interested
in that you can look at [http://48hourfilm.com/](http://48hourfilm.com/)

